# Churning



## Gaia Seca

Olá, pessoal! Alguém pode me ajudar com a palavra "churning"? Vai o contexto: (De um Relatório de pesquisa, expondo os tipos de atividades desenvolvidas com alunos, num projeto) "Other activities include occasional churning of the text with varying degrees of participation", Thank you all!


----------



## Nonstar

Não será rotatividade?


----------



## Vanda

As definições de churn:



 To agitate or stir (milk or cream) in order to make butter.
 To make by the agitation of milk or cream: _churn butter._

 To shake or agitate vigorously: _wind churning up the piles of leaves._ See synonyms at agitate.
 To buy and sell (a client's securities) frequently, especially in order to generate commissions.
 _v.intr._

 To make butter by operating a device that agitates cream or milk.
 To move with or produce great agitation: _waves churning in the storm; so angry it made my stomach churn._
_

Poderá ser algo como uma agitada no texto/mexer com o texto/ explorar o texto...
_


----------



## Gaia Seca

Obrigada! Não sei se essas palavras encaixam na minha percepção do texto... O que acham de "Outras atividades incluem *discussão* ocasional sobre o texto, com graus de participação variados" ?


----------



## Nonstar

Acredito que esta acepção acaba por depreender-se da compreensão do contexto. Parece cabível.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Hmm... Ainda não estou muito segura... O que você acha, Vanda?


----------



## GOODVIEW

As companhias de aviação utilizam esse termo no seguinte contexto:

American Airlines defines churn as any cancel/rebook activity intended to circumvent ticketing time limits or hoard inventory

Ou seja, quando uma agência de viagens refaz uma mesma reserva aérea várias vezes, com o intuito de driblar seus prazos de cancelamento. Elas consideram churning também diferentes reservas - em diferentes voos ou para diferentes destinos - em nome de um mesmo passageiro.

Espero que isso possa te ajudar a encontrar um significado que se encaixe. Talvez, por exemplo, haja replicação ou reutilização de um mesmo texto, substituindo-se apenas o nome do aluno ou autor, de acordo com seu grau de participação no trabalho.

Enfim, boa sorte!


----------



## Carfer

Creio que em Portugal dizemos habitualmente, com o mesmo sentido, _'trabalhar o texto' ('Outras actividades incluem trabalhar ocasionalmente o texto, com graus de participação variáveis')_


----------



## Gaia Seca

Obrigada, Carfer! Você não acha que "*trabalhar* o texto" fica um tanto, digamos, leve, já que a palavra "churning" tem sentido de agitar, chacoalhar, movimentar?


----------



## Vanda

Eu, como professora, ainda iria com uma chacoalhada, agitada, explorada no texto. Por que não a métafora?!
PS.: Digo como professora, pois é assim que eu me expressaria conforme a minha intenção para com o texto.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Pois é, pensei nesse sentido... o que está me causando dúvida é o fato de ser um texto científico, mas religioso. A pesquisa é de âmbito espiritual, e não sei se isso caberia no contexto.


----------



## Carfer

Gaia Seca said:


> Obrigada, Carfer! Você não acha que "*trabalhar* o texto" fica um tanto, digamos, leve, já que a palavra "churning" tem sentido de agitar, chacoalhar, movimentar?


 
Achar, acho. O problema é que não me ocorre nenhuma outra expressão que nós usemos por cá. '_Chocalhar_ _o texto'_(*) é coisa que nunca ouvi e o mesmo ocorre com outras possibilidades, tais como '_amassar', 'sovar' _(que também se usa, com propriedade, em relação às massas para fazer pão ou bolos) etc._._

_(*) 'Chacoalhar_' figura nos dicionários deste lado. A verdade é que é a primeira vez que vejo o termo. Eu uso '_chocalhar_' (de _'chocalho_', a campainha que usa o gado) para o mesmo efeito.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Carfer, é que a gente achou um jeitinho de mudar a palavra.
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=%27Chacoalhar

4. Fig. Agitar, infundir ânimo a (alguém); incitar ou estimular a agir, a movimentar-se [td. : As músicas dançantes chacoalharam o público do show _._]


----------



## Nonstar

_Revolver o texto (em busca de idéias e mais conteúdo)._

*Uma hora sai!


----------



## Gaia Seca

Deparei-me, noutro momento, no mesmo texto, com um preposicionado, "churn over": "What point of the text did you *churn over*?" Essa dificultou um pouco mais... Alguém tem alguma idéia?


----------



## Vanda

Ainda acredito no ''agitar'' o texto. Veja este exemplo:
*Debate continues to churn over middle school bus route*


----------



## Gaia Seca

Como faria a tradução, com essa interpretação?


----------



## Vanda

"What point of the text did you *churn over*?
Neste caso será necessário fazer mesmo uma adaptação. _Em que ponto do texto você escarafunchou?/enfiou a cara_? Obviamente são informais. Para ser um pouco formal teria que ser: _Qual ponto do texto você se deteve mais?/ dedicou-se mais/_a_plicou-se/ ocupou-se mais?_


----------



## Gaia Seca

Ok, mais ou menos o que imagino. Vou por aí! Obrigada, obrigada!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mim, o que quer dizer é que os alunos colaboram num refazimento do texto, que é como um revoltado feito com cachos do texto original misturados.


----------

